
The Implacability of Things: stories told from an object's point of view (2012) - pepys
http://publicdomainreview.org/2012/10/03/the-implacability-of-things
======
niccl
Couldn't resist the opportunity to share this:
[http://tymar.com/requiem_for_cih.html](http://tymar.com/requiem_for_cih.html)

